# I have GREAT kids!!!!!



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

So here it is, less than a week before Halloween. We have sustained 35 MPH winds today, more stuff is blowing over and I'm wondering, again, how I'm going to pull off the haunt this year. The newspaper was here last week taking pictures and the article will be in the paper on Thursday, which is great because we're planning on being open on Thursday and Friday. I have to cater a dance tonight (yeah, I know, why did I agree to do this a week before Halloween :googly:googly: ) so I'm busy cooking all day and being pissed because I could be working on props instead of cooking all this food. Just as I'm feeling that things can't possibly get more stressful right now, two of my actors called and asked if they can come over in FIVE MINUTES or so to pick out their costumes! Sure, why not, come on over, I'm not doing anything else!!! Well, after they leave, my son comes home, the one who doesn't like Halloween and he says that he's been thinking about making me a guillatine. After regaining consciousness, I said OK, go for it. I have no use for a guillatine, but who am I to turn down help and a possible prop. After he heads out, my daughter and her fiancee and baby come over and make me go to my room and hide my eyes. When I receive permission to come back out, on my chair in the living room there is a box under one of the costumes I had laying around here and when I moved the costume, there is the latex, groundbreaker zombie from the Spirit store. Then they said, you're real present (another box...I LOVE presents), is in the dining room, again hidden under a costume. They got me the animated Hannibal Lechter from the Spirit store. It's an early Christmas gift, and a thank you for babysitting her daughter all the time. How awesome is that!!! Who cares if it's raining or the wind is blowing all our stuff away or if I lost another day with this stupid dance.....I GOT NEW TOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOO (sorry, just needed to share this with people who understand)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is AWESOME!!!
Nice way to start the weekend


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW!! You have great kids!! My daughter is working for one near Vlad and all I got so far was her discount. STILL spending my own money!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow thats awesome! You DO have great kids!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was very nice of them...
at least they got you something you will use and love!
Keep momma happy ..I think they figured it out!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

How awsome is that???? See, sometimes your kids will surprise you - in a nice way.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

sweet. where's the pics ??


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

You do have great kids. Florida and now this. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Having met Pattie's kids I can honestly say they are some of the nicest people I've met. Not sure where they got it from. hee hee


----------

